# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD - DIY Plasma CNC - Arduino plasma THC

## CKD

Như tiêu đề..



Điều khiển độ cao đầu cắt Plasma tự động (Plasma torch height control).
- Máy CNC tự chế, xem thêm Dự án CNC Plasma - OxyFuel - Router nhiều môn phối hợp của CKD & Mr.L
- Điều khiển bằng Arduono UNO R3, kết hợp với LCD shield. Xem thêm DIY - Arduino LCD shield. Code tự viết.. chưa được smoot lắm.. để nghiên cứu thêm PID cho đầy đủ. Nhưng control Z thông qua Mach3 nên chưa rỏ PID có hiệu quả hay không. Vụ này phải tốn thêm time.
- Nguồn Hypertherm Powermax 65
- CNC Controler -> Mach3

Vài hình ảnh






Cái tủ không được tiêu chuẩn cho lắm.

----------

anhcos, Diyodira, Gamo

----------


## CKD



----------

Gabo, Gamo, Mr.L, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Tuấn

Em đặt hàng bác 1 bộ THC được không ạ ?

----------


## CKD

Bộ này em nghiên cứu chưa hoàn thiện nên không nhận đơn hàng bác ạ. Còn nhiều hạn chế, em phải test thực tế nhiều và khắc phục thêm rồi mới quyết được ạ.
Ngoài ra mới chỉ test trên Hypertherm & JASIC, các nguồn của hãng khác chưa test được. Mà mấy cái plasma này nhiễu kinh hồn.. nên không dám chuyển giao nếu chưa ưng ý ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thuyên1982

bác phát triển nhanh đi em đăng kí 1 em nhé.

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác để ý Z nó chạy lên chạy xuống nè.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Cái này test với nguồn JASIC, phiên bản thử nghiệm đầu tiên.
Hệ thống gồm có:
- CNC plasma control -> Mach3 & plasma screen.
- Plasma source -> JASIC 200
- CNC made in tự tui (CKD & Mr.L)
- Arduino + LCD shield + voltage divider + noise filter

----------

nhatson, thuyên1982

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái clip về bộ Arduino THC của CKD.
- Do vẫn đang nghiên cứu hoàn thiện hơn nên mọi thứ đều lộ thiên hết  :Big Grin: 
- Mà nghiên cứu không thì đói nên kết hợp vừa nghiên cứu, vừa thử nghiệm cải tiến, vừa kiếm cơm  :Wink: 
- Hôm nay có gắn thêm cái OSC cùi của jyetech để monitor cái HV cho thêm phần sinh động.

Về cơ bản thì đã vận hành và kiếm xèng được, kiểm soát khá tốt, hiện giờ có thể an tâm vừa vận hành máy vừa nhâm nhi ly cafe.
Nhược điểm.. mới chỉ hiệu quả trong phạm vi tốc độ cắt 6000mm/min, càng nhanh hơn hệ thống hoạt động càng chuối. Theo đánh giá & đo đạt kiểm tra, đối chiếu thì phần đáp ứng THC của Mach3 hơi chậm. Mặc khác đọc nhiều tài liệu về THC và nhiều review THC với Mach3, xem nhiều clip thấy vận hành tốt nên hơi rối.

Ngay cả CandCNC, một đơn vị phát triển thiết bị chuyên về Plasma kết hợp với Mach3 vẫn liên tục phát triển.. những phiên bản mới nhất đã chuyển qua dùng truyền thông RS232/485 để giao tiếp, xử lý & điều khiển hoàn toàn dựa vào Mach3. Mà Mach3 thì vụ truyền thông này cũng hơi chuối (tốc độ chậm) nên càng làm mình đau đầu, không biết do mình đi sai đường hay còn thiếu sót gì.

Một giải pháp khác hiệu quả hơn là điều khiển trực tiếp trục Z. Cách này thuận tiện nhất và không phụ thuộc vào tốc độ xử lý Mach3. Cách này cũng có vài nhược điểm.. mà mình không thích nên vẫn kiên trì cho THC giao tiếp với Mach3.

Để có cái so sánh và làm thực tế thì đã so ngang với Proma THC, CandCNC thì đang trên đường về  :Wink:  

Mục tiêu là muốn mọi thứ đều phải giao tiếp được với Mach3.. để việc xác lập điện áp cắt, dòng cắt bla bla Mach3 đều kiểm soát và điều khiển được. Kết hợp với CAD/CAM được tạo riêng & tương thích, trong G-Code có lồng ghép các lệnh để điều khiển luôn THC & nguồn cắt. Nếu làm được điều đó thì đã đơn giản hóa tối đa thao tác cho người sử dụng. Người sử dụng chỉ cần chọn chất liệu cắt & chiều dày phôi cắt, các thông số còn lại chương trình CAD/CAM/Mach3 sẽ tự động điều chỉnh dòng cắt, điện áp cắt, thời gian xuyên lỗ, tốc độ cắt..

----------

anhcos, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cố gắng sếp ơi, ngâm cứu mấy cái này chuối lém, máy thiên hạ làm roài, ngồi nghĩ xem nguyên lý của họ là cái gì em còn mất cả năm mà sếp. Dưng mà lúc làm được roài sướng lém  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Em khổ trong khâu này vì muốn dựa hơi Mach3 đấy ạ. Không biết rỏ Mach3 nó làm gì, muốn gì, xử lý ra sao.. nên mới vừa làm vừa mò. Chứ chạy độc lập thì Oki rồi ạ.
Cái này với em cũng là "dự án dần xây" mỗi khi cái đầu em nó rỗng là em lại nghĩ về nó, phân tích rồi lại cải tiến tí chút.. nên làm mãi nữa năm nay nó mới được tới đây.

----------


## Luyến

Hiện tại em thấy ckd và anh tuấn có 1 điểm chung là sợ thằng tôn mỏng. Cố lên 2 bác ra sản phẩm đầu tay em đặt gạch 1 bộ

----------


## CKD

Vài góc làm việc của CKD

----------

solero

----------


## thuyên1982

bác CKD phát triển bộ THC tới đâu rồi em đang cần gấp một bộ hehe.

----------


## CKD

Àh..
Mình vẫn đang dùng hằng ngày, khá Ok!
Nhưng còn một số vấn đề chưa hài lòng, chưa tối ưu & đơn giản hoá thao tác sử dụng nên chưa dám chuyển giao. Chắc tại mình khó tính quá hí hí

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## Diyodira

> Àh..
> Mình vẫn đang dùng hằng ngày, khá Ok!
> Nhưng còn một số vấn đề chưa hài lòng, chưa tối ưu & đơn giản hoá thao tác sử dụng nên chưa dám chuyển giao. Chắc tại mình khó tính quá hí hí


Nói chung là hàng thương mại chuyên dùng cho dân kỹ thuật.
Thanks

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Tổng hợp lại chút hình ảnh mang tính lịch sử.

*Đây là phiên bản THC v01.*
Phiên bản này là phiên bản đầu tiên.. cũng là bản prototype nền tảng. Vừa thí nghiệm, vừa sử dụng & bền bỉ đến ngày hôm nay. Tính ra nó đã cày cấy được 01 năm rồi.. chưa có dấu hiệu bất thường.

Giai đoạn này vừa làm vừa học Arduino nên phần Code được hình thành hoàn toàn dựa trên mã lệnh của Arduino IDE (tên quái gì quên mất rồi), chưa đủ trình để can thiệp sâu vào phần code để tăng tốc độ xử lý (v02 & v03 đã được nâng cấp một số đoạn code thành C & đang thử nghiệm). Do chỉ dùng mã lệnh của Arduino, tính tương thích rất tốt, nhưng nhược điểm là chạy khá chậm. Refresh Rate chỉ đạt khoảng 60Hz.
Nhược điểm chí mạng của phiên bản này là khã năng chống nhiễu kém. Chỉ dùng được trên nguồn PowerMAX, nguồn Thermal Dynamic thì chưa test qua. Đã test với JASIC của chị na, nhưng phải thông qua board cách ly (không còn dùng, vất đâu rồi nên mất thông tin & hình ảnh).

Phần mạch có sự giúp sức của chú Dương Hoàng. Phần code tự lực. Linh phụ kiện đều có sẵn.

Tổng quát.
- Phần xử lý: Arduino UNO R3.
- Input:
--- Arc Voltage
- Output:
--- Arc Ok
--- Torch Up
--- Torch Dw
- Param input LCD + button











Các hình ảnh này hầu như đã được up. Tập hợp lại cho dễ theo dõi.

----------

cuong

----------


## CKD

Arduino THC v02.
Nâng cấp thêm được cái núm vặn, tần số làm việc được 100Hz, chạy trơn tru hơn.
Đợt này không được chú Dương Hoàng hổ trợ phần BOB, nên chơi luôn board đụt lổ, mà chạy cũng chiến phết. Thử nghiệm được 1/2 năm mà chưa thấy chết.

Phiên bản v02 này khác nhiều so với v01.
- Ngoài nền tảng cũ là Arduino thì cách đo đạt, xử lý, tính toán đều hoàn toàn mới.
- Thêm núm vặn (Jog dial).
- Đặt biệt có nhiều param hơn nên có thể tùy chỉnh dể dàng trong quá trình sử dụng. v01 bắt buộc phải thông qua máy tính để hiệu chỉnh param. Button chỉ có thể điều chỉnh áp trong lúc làm việc.
- Phần code bắt đầu được chuyển dần thành C, giúp hệ thống làm việc với tốc độ cao hơn. Refresh Rate đạt 100Hz, giúp cho Z chạy trơn tru và chính xác hơn.



Hình ảnh hơi bị khan hiếm vì nó chẵng nằm chổ mình. Chủ yếu có trong mấy cái cờ líp.

----------

cuong

----------


## CKD

Arduino THC v03

Về cơ bản thì v03 là bản cập nhật từ v02.. có thêm vài tính năng bé tẹo. Cố gắng đạt Refresh Rate tới 200Hz bằng cách tối ưu Code và chuyển qua dùng C (dù vẫn là board Arduino).

Do mới chỉ ngồi học vẽ để tự DIY nên mọi thứ mới hình thành ý tưởng trong đầu. Chưa có hiện thực.

Mất mấy ngày thức với Eagle thì bước đầu được nhiêu đây.




Bị giật tơi tả vụ shematic & board không tự cập nhật, bước đầu mới quen chút chút. Hy vọng làm xong cái mạch này thì tăng thêm được chút leo vồ Eagle.

----------

anhcos, bj2000, cuong

----------


## MINHAT

Đang chuẩn bị dự án vào đầu năm sau hy vọng đến lúc đó sản phẩm của bác được hoàn thiện để e có thể trải nghiệm a
Giờ thì hóng thôi

----------


## CKD

Cắt vài đường bé tí ti xem sao

----------

anhcos, bj2000, Ga con, Gamo, h-d

----------


## Nam CNC

ghê vậy ? từ Đà Lạt đưa xuống Cần Thơ giải quyết , máy của Cu Lợi hả ??? thấy hắn lấy vợ xong lặn mất tiêu luôn.

----------


## bj2000

Xin chào buổi ngày. Bạn đã ném ra thông tin của tôi trên THC và ký họa tôi không hiểu, nơi rất nhiều kiểm soát Torch , và ARC .

----------


## CKD

> Xin chào buổi ngày. Bạn đã ném ra thông tin của tôi trên THC và ký họa tôi không hiểu, nơi rất nhiều kiểm soát Torch , và ARC .


Xin chào!
Bạn này chắc là người nước ngoài. Thấy có vẻ là dùng google translate, nên đọc không hiểu gì cả.

Cũng google translate phát xem sao.
_Hi bj2000!
You can use the native language. We can understand, or can be used English!_

----------

nhatson

----------


## bj2000

Good afternoon. You sent me a sketch and now wanted to ask you about the inputs and outputs of Torc and Arc Ok. And if you can picture a prototype vyshey willing to pay on the breadboard . I'll carry it for printing . Thank you in advance.

----------


## panimac

> Arduino THC v03
> 
> Về cơ bản thì v03 là bản cập nhật từ v02.. có thêm vài tính năng bé tẹo. Cố gắng đạt Refresh Rate tới 200Hz bằng cách tối ưu Code và chuyển qua dùng C (dù vẫn là board Arduino).
> 
> Do mới chỉ ngồi học vẽ để tự DIY nên mọi thứ mới hình thành ý tưởng trong đầu. Chưa có hiện thực.
> 
> Mất mấy ngày thức với Eagle thì bước đầu được nhiêu đây.
> Đính kèm 13136
> 
> ...


Did you have firmware for arduino and eagle files to send me?
thank's

----------

